# What is the best classic Hymn?



## Jon 316 (Mar 7, 2009)

So, which of these classics is the best? 

I could have added many more, If you have an other then insert it in the thread 

1. O Lord my God, When I in awesome wonder,
Consider all the worlds Thy Hands have made;
I see the stars, I hear the rolling thunder,
Thy power throughout the universe displayed.


Then sings my soul, My Saviour God, to Thee,
How great Thou art, How great Thou art.
Then sings my soul, My Saviour God, to Thee,
How great Thou art, How great Thou art!


When through the woods, and forest glades I wander,
And hear the birds sing sweetly in the trees.
When I look down, from lofty mountain grandeur
And see the brook, and feel the gentle breeze.


Then sings my soul, My Saviour God, to Thee,
How great Thou art, How great Thou art.
Then sings my soul, My Saviour God, to Thee,
How great Thou art, How great Thou art!


And when I think, that God, His Son not sparing;
Sent Him to die, I scarce can take it in;
That on the Cross, my burden gladly bearing,
He bled and died to take away my sin.


Then sings my soul, My Saviour God, to Thee,
How great Thou art, How great Thou art.
1. Then sings my soul, My Saviour God, to Thee,
How great Thou art, How great Thou art!


When Christ shall come, with shout of acclamation,
And take me home, what joy shall fill my heart.
Then I shall bow, in humble adoration,
And then proclaim: "My God, how great Thou art!"


Then sings my soul, My Saviour God, to Thee,
How great Thou art, How great Thou art.
Then sings my soul, My Saviour God, to Thee,
How great Thou art, How great Thou art!
Carl Gustaf Boberg (1859-1940). 

2,And can it be that I should gain
An interest in the Savior’s blood?
Died He for me, who caused His pain—
For me, who Him to death pursued?
Amazing love! How can it be,
That Thou, my God, shouldst die for me?
Amazing love! How can it be,
That Thou, my God, shouldst die for me?

’Tis mystery all: th’Immortal dies:
Who can explore His strange design?
In vain the firstborn seraph tries
To sound the depths of love divine.
’Tis mercy all! Let earth adore,
Let angel minds inquire no more.
’Tis mercy all! Let earth adore;
Let angel minds inquire no more.

He left His Father’s throne above
So free, so infinite His grace—
Emptied Himself of all but love,
And bled for Adam’s helpless race:
’Tis mercy all, immense and free,
For O my God, it found out me!
’Tis mercy all, immense and free,
For O my God, it found out me!

Long my imprisoned spirit lay,
Fast bound in sin and nature’s night;
Thine eye diffused a quickening ray—
I woke, the dungeon flamed with light;
My chains fell off, my heart was free,
I rose, went forth, and followed Thee.
My chains fell off, my heart was free,
I rose, went forth, and followed Thee.

Still the small inward voice I hear,
That whispers all my sins forgiven;
Still the atoning blood is near,
That quenched the wrath of hostile Heaven.
I feel the life His wounds impart;
I feel the Savior in my heart.
I feel the life His wounds impart;
I feel the Savior in my heart.

No condemnation now I dread;
Jesus, and all in Him, is mine;
Alive in Him, my living Head,
And clothed in righteousness divine,
Bold I approach th’eternal throne,
And claim the crown, through Christ my own.
Bold I approach th’eternal throne,
And claim the crown, through Christ my own
Charles Wesley

3.Man of Sorrows! what a name
For the Son of God, who came
Ruined sinners to reclaim.
Hallelujah! What a Savior!

Bearing shame and scoffing rude,
In my place condemned He stood;
Sealed my pardon with His blood.
Hallelujah! What a Savior!

Guilty, vile, and helpless we;
Spotless Lamb of God was He;
“Full atonement!” can it be?
Hallelujah! What a Savior!

Lifted up was He to die;
“It is finished!” was His cry;
Now in Heav’n exalted high.
Hallelujah! What a Savior!

When He comes, our glorious King,
All His ransomed home to bring,
Then anew His song we’ll sing:
Hallelujah! What a Savior!

Phillip Bliss

4. All creatures of our God and King
Lift up your voice and with us sing,
Alleluia! Alleluia!
Thou burning sun with golden beam,
Thou silver moon with softer gleam!

Refrain

O praise Him! O praise Him!
Alleluia! Alleluia! Alleluia!

Thou rushing wind that art so strong
Ye clouds that sail in Heaven along,
O praise Him! Alleluia!
Thou rising moon, in praise rejoice,
Ye lights of evening, find a voice!

Refrain

Thou flowing water, pure and clear,
Make music for thy Lord to hear,
O praise Him! Alleluia!
Thou fire so masterful and bright,
That givest man both warmth and light.

Refrain

Dear mother earth, who day by day
Unfoldest blessings on our way,
O praise Him! Alleluia!
The flowers and fruits that in thee grow,
Let them His glory also show.

Refrain

And all ye men of tender heart,
Forgiving others, take your part,
O sing ye! Alleluia!
Ye who long pain and sorrow bear,
Praise God and on Him cast your care!

Refrain

And thou most kind and gentle Death,
Waiting to hush our latest breath,
O praise Him! Alleluia!
Thou leadest home the child of God,
And Christ our Lord the way hath trod.

Refrain

Let all things their Creator bless,
And worship Him in humbleness,
O praise Him! Alleluia!
Praise, praise the Father, praise the Son,
And praise the Spirit, Three in One!

Refrain
Francis of Assisi, cir*ca 1225

5. Amazing Grace, how sweet the sound,
That saved a wretch like me.
I once was lost but now am found,
Was blind, but now I see.


T'was Grace that taught my heart to fear.
And Grace, my fears relieved.
How precious did that Grace appear
The hour I first believed.


Through many dangers, toils and snares
I have already come;
'Tis Grace that brought me safe thus far
and Grace will lead me home.


The Lord has promised good to me.
His word my hope secures.
He will my shield and portion be,
As long as life endures.


Yea, when this flesh and heart shall fail,
And mortal life shall cease,
I shall possess within the veil,
A life of joy and peace.

When we've been here ten thousand years
Bright shining as the sun.
We've no less days to sing God's praise
Than when we've first begun.
John Newton (1725-1807)


----------



## Grymir (Mar 7, 2009)

A Mighty Fortress is the best!

All of the above are great. Compare these lyrics to the 'modern' song list and you see quite a difference in theology and a higher view of the Lord.


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 7, 2009)

I would say Amazing Grace, but Chris Tomlin's remake--Amazing Grace (My Chains are Gone). Very biblical song.


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 7, 2009)

Ummm, well I can't vote because my fav isn't on here.


----------



## Jon 316 (Mar 7, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Ummm, well I can't vote because my fav isn't on here.



you could pick the best of those five and also add your own to the thread with the lyrics


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 7, 2009)

Grymir said:


> A Mighty Fortress is the best!
> 
> All of the above are great. Compare these lyrics to the 'modern' song list and you see quite a difference in theology and a higher view of the Lord.



Agreed!

It should be noted that some well-regarded folks (e.g., R.C. Sproul and Joe Morecraft) think "And Can It Be?" to teach bad theology (specifically, a form of patripassianism).


----------



## a mere housewife (Mar 7, 2009)

I love 'Immortal, Invisible, God only Wise', and this hymn:



I greet Thee, who my sure Redeemer art,
My only trust and Savior of my heart,
Who pain didst undergo for my poor sake;
I pray Thee from our hearts all cares to take.


Thou art the King of mercy and of grace,
Reigning omnipotent in every place;
So come, O King, and our whole being sway;
Shine on us with the light of Thy pure day.


Thou art the life, by which alone we live,
And all our substance and our strength receive;
Sustain us by Thy faith and by Thy power,
And give us strength in every trying hour.


Thou hast the true and perfect gentleness,
No harshness hast Thou and no bitterness;
O grant to us the grace we find in Thee,
That we may dwell in perfect unity.


Our hope is in no other save in Thee;
Our faith is built upon Thy promise free;
Lord, give us peace, and make us calm and sure,
That in Thy strength we evermore endure.


-by John Calvin


There's also a beautiful Spanish hymn by Isabel Balderas, to a beautiful tune by the same: here is the first stanza (tr. by Ruben):


'Oh Lord, oft and unavailingly, have I tried my life to change,
But there is no human energy that can holiness attain.
How my life of daily sinning ever rises to offend thee:
But my weary soul has trusted in the blood of Calvary'.


Of the ones you listed, I like Amazing Grace the best.


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 7, 2009)

Jon 316 said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> > Ummm, well I can't vote because my fav isn't on here.
> ...



OK, I voted for Amazing Grace but here is my fav:

Not What My Hands Have Done.

Not what my hands have done can save my guilty soul;
Not what my toiling flesh has borne can make my spirit whole.
Not what I feel or do can give me peace with God;
Not all my prayers and sighs and tears can bear my awful load.

Your voice alone, O Lord, can speak to me of grace;
Your power alone, O Son of God, can all my sin erase.
No other work but Yours, no other blood will do;
No strength but that which is divine can bear me safely through.

Thy work alone, O Christ, can ease this weight of sin;
Thy blood alone, O Lamb of God, can give me peace within.
Thy love to me, O God, not mine, O Lord, to Thee,
Can rid me of this dark unrest, And set my spirit free.

I bless the Christ of God; I rest on love divine;
And with unfaltering lip and heart I call this Savior mine.
His cross dispels each doubt; I bury in His tomb
Each thought of unbelief and fear, each lingering shade of gloom.

I praise the God of grace; I trust His truth and might;
He calls me His, I call Him mine, My God, my joy and light.
’Tis He Who saveth me, and freely pardon gives;
I love because He loveth me, I live because He lives.


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 7, 2009)

I also like "Rock of Ages" -- especially this part: "Nothing in my hands I bring, simply to Thy cross I cling."


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 7, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> It should be noted that some well-regarded folks (e.g., R.C. Sproul and Joe Morecraft) think "And Can It Be?" to teach bad theology (specifically, a form of patripassianism).



 "He left His Father’s throne above" and then later refers to Jesus.


----------



## asc (Mar 7, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > It should be noted that some well-regarded folks (e.g., R.C. Sproul and Joe Morecraft) think "And Can It Be?" to teach bad theology (specifically, a form of patripassianism).
> ...



Didn't the Father send the Son? I'm confused how this is patripassianism.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 7, 2009)

My favorite hymn of all time is the modern hymn, "In Christ Alone."

Fantastic song.

My favorite "old school" hymn is "Rock of Ages" followed by "And Can It Be."

Of the songs you listed, I'd pick "How Great Thou Art."


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 7, 2009)

Amazing Grace


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 7, 2009)

I like "How deep the Fathers love".


----------



## Hamalas (Mar 7, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Jon 316 said:
> 
> 
> > sjonee said:
> ...



I was just about to post that one! It is my favorite hymn of all time. A real jewel that too few are familiar with.


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 7, 2009)

What? "No Shine, Jesus Shine"??? 

Well, given your truncated list . . .

"And Can it Be" is my fav (in spite of the heterodox "Emptied Himself of all but love")
["A Mighty Fortress" is my wife's favorite; My daughter had "In Christ Alone" at her wedding during a time of "worship." It had us all in tears]


----------



## blhowes (Mar 7, 2009)

Tough choice, but out of the 5 my favorite is "And Can It Be".

Some of my other favorites:All Hail the Power of Jesus' Name (the diadem version)
Arise, My Soul, Arise
Holy, Holy, Holy
Wonderful Grace of Jesus
Master the Tempest is Raging
What a Day That Will Be
Alas! and Did My Savior Bleed?​


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 7, 2009)

Morecraft specifically criticizes the "Emptied Himself of all but love" line; both Sproul and Morecraft are critical of "That Thou my God wouldst die for me" because it confuses the distinctions in the Godhead. Only the Son died on the cross. Hence, the vague patripassianism.

I'm not quite as picky. But I do wish the line was "That Thou My Lord would die for me."


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Mar 7, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Morecraft specifically criticizes the "Emptied Himself of all but love" line; both Sproul and Morecraft are critical of "That Thou my God wouldst die for me" because it confuses the distinctions in the Godhead. Only the Son died on the cross. Hence, the vague patripassianism.
> 
> I'm not quite as picky. But I do wish the line was "That Thou My Lord would die for me."



I actually always liked the line in some worship song, "Amazing love, how can it be / That you my king would die for me?" Not sure about the rest of the song.


----------



## Skyler (Mar 7, 2009)

Amazing Grace. No contest.


----------



## Honor (Mar 7, 2009)

Ok... not big on hymns but this one... this is my fav....

Come Thou Fount
Come, thou Fount of every blessing, 
tune my heart to sing thy grace; 
streams of mercy, never ceasing, 
call for songs of loudest praise. 
Teach me some melodious sonnet, 
sung by flaming tongues above. 
Praise the mount! I'm fixed upon it, 
mount of thy redeeming love. 

2.	Here I raise mine Ebenezer; 
hither by thy help I'm come; 
and I hope, by thy good pleasure, 
safely to arrive at home. 
Jesus sought me when a stranger, 
wandering from the fold of God; 
he, to rescue me from danger, 
interposed his precious blood. 

3.	O to grace how great a debtor 
daily I'm constrained to be! 
Let thy goodness, like a fetter, 
bind my wandering heart to thee. 
Prone to wander, Lord, I feel it, 
prone to leave the God I love; 
here's my heart, O take and seal it, 
seal it for thy courts above. 


The last verse is my fav


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 7, 2009)

Jessica, we are singing that hymn tomorrow! It is fitting, as I am preaching on 1 Samuel 7, the Ebenezer passage.


----------



## Grace Alone (Mar 7, 2009)

It was hard to choose a favorite out of those! I actually voted for And Can It Be since I figured Amazing Grace is pretty much the most well-known hymn in the world. We have a number of people in our church plant who are new to some of our hymns, and our pastor said we'll be singing And Can It Be often over the next few weeks so people can learn it. But it has been one of my favorites for a long time.

Another hymn I love is "I Know Whom I Have Believed"

Trinity Hymnal

-----Added 3/7/2009 at 09:04:06 EST-----



Marrow Man said:


> Jessica, we are singing that hymn tomorrow! It is fitting, as I am preaching on 1 Samuel 7, the Ebenezer passage.



Tim...you're a moderator now!!! That's great! Congrats on that honor!


----------



## Craig (Mar 7, 2009)

*Come Thou Fount*

*What Wondrous Love Is This?*

*O Sacred Head Now Wounded*

*O the Deep, Deep Love of Jesus:*
O the deep, deep love of Jesus, vast, unmeasured, boundless, free!
Rolling as a mighty ocean in its fullness over me!
Underneath me, all around me, is the current of Thy love
Leading onward, leading homeward to Thy glorious rest above!

O the deep, deep love of Jesus, spread His praise from shore to shore!
How He loveth, ever loveth, changeth never, nevermore!
How He watches o’er His loved ones, died to call them all His own;
How for them He intercedeth, watcheth o’er them from the throne!

O the deep, deep love of Jesus, love of every love the best!
’Tis an ocean full of blessing, ’tis a haven giving rest!
O the deep, deep love of Jesus, ’tis a heaven of heavens to me;
And it lifts me up to glory, for it lifts me up to Thee!

*Ah, Holy Jesus*
Ah, holy Jesus, how hast Thou offended,
That man to judge Thee hath in hate pretended?
By foes derided, by Thine own rejected,
O most afflicted.

Who was the guilty? Who brought this upon Thee?
Alas, my treason, Jesus, hath undone Thee.
’Twas I, Lord, Jesus, I it was denied Thee!
I crucified Thee.

Lo, the Good Shepherd for the sheep is offered;
The slave hath sinned, and the Son hath suffered;
For man’s atonement, while he nothing heedeth,
God intercedeth.

For me, kind Jesus, was Thy incarnation,
Thy mortal sorrow, and Thy life’s oblation;
Thy death of anguish and Thy bitter passion,
For my salvation.

Therefore, kind Jesus, since I cannot pay Thee,
I do adore Thee, and will ever pray Thee,
Think on Thy pity and Thy love unswerving,
Not my deserving.


----------



## asc (Mar 7, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Morecraft specifically criticizes the "Emptied Himself of all but love" line; both Sproul and Morecraft are critical of "That Thou my God wouldst die for me" because it confuses the distinctions in the Godhead. Only the Son died on the cross. Hence, the vague patripassianism.



Christ sacrifice on the cross was God's supreme demonstration of his love for sinners, so I don't think "emptied Himself of all but love" is a bad poetic description.

As for the second critique: Jesus died on the cross. Jesus is my God. Ergo, my God died on the cross for me. How is this not correct?


----------



## Honor (Mar 7, 2009)

Tim... YEAY!!!! think of me... I love that song and sing it often in the shower or after the kids are in bed or when there is no one around... (I have made kids cry before with my singing so I try and only do it alone or when I am drowned out by the whole congragation at church LOL)... So rock out that sermon!!!!

Alex... you get mad props for the day you said ERGO... I love that phrase. two thumbs up


----------



## Theognome (Mar 7, 2009)

Why isn't 'Frosty the Snowman' on the list? Isn't it a classic?

Theognome


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 7, 2009)

asc said:


> As for the second critique: Jesus died on the cross. Jesus is my God. Ergo, my God died on the cross for me. How is this not correct?



They would argue that "God" did not die on the cross because the divine did not cease to exist, nor where the Father and the Spirit dispatched as was the Son. I have heard, in person, both men call that line "heresy."

Understand that I am not saying I necessary agree (at least to that extent) with them. I am just saying that some godly folks find some of the lyrics in that hymn suspect, which harms it as a "great hymn." OTOH, it is probably the most beautiful of tunes of all the hymns mentioned.


----------



## Hamalas (Mar 7, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Why isn't 'Frosty the Snowman' on the list? Isn't it a classic?
> 
> Theognome



Bill, Bill, Bill.......


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Mar 7, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Jon 316 said:
> 
> 
> > sjonee said:
> ...



I was about to mention that one!


----------



## DonP (Mar 7, 2009)

Voted for And Can it Be. 
 I like the passion hymns too. O Dearest Jesus, Stricken Smitten and Afflicted, Ah Holy Jesus, Ps51 and Ps 40E in the RPCNA Psalter, miss singing that one. Listen to it on my Psalter CD.


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 7, 2009)

Well, since we are going beyond the list, I must include this for all the ARPers. It's not a hymn, per se, but a Bible Song (and from the Scottish Psalter, and based on Psalm 133):

Christian Unity

"Behold how good a thing it is,
And how becoming well;
Together such as brethren are,
In unity to dwell.
In unity to dwell.

Like precious ointment on the head,
That down the beard did flow;
Ev'n Aaron's beard and to the skirts,
Did of his garments go.
Did of his garments go.

As Hermon's dew, the dew that doth
On Zion's hills descend;
For there the blessing God commands,
Life that shall never end.
Life that shall never end."


----------



## Craig (Mar 7, 2009)

PeaceMaker said:


> Voted for And Can it Be.
> I like the passion hymns too. O Dearest Jesus, Stricken Smitten and Afflicted, Ah Holy Jesus, Ps51 and Ps 40E in the RPCNA Psalter, miss singing that one. Listen to it on my Psalter CD.



Oh yes! Stricken, Smitten and Afflicted...that is definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## QueenEsther (Mar 8, 2009)

Be Thou My Vision.

Be Thou my vision, O Lord of my heart
Naught be all else to me, save that Thou art
Thou my best thought by day or by night
Waking or sleeping Thy presence my light

Be thou my wisdom and Thou my true word
I ever with Thee and Thou with me, Lord
Thou my great Father, I , Thy true son
Thou in me dwelling and I with Thee one

Riches I heed not nor man's emptly praise
Thou mine inheritance now and always
Thou and thou only first in my heart
High King of heaven my treasure Thou are

High King of heaven my victory won
May I reach heaven's joys, O bright heaven's Sun
Heart of my own heart whatever befall
Still be my vision O Ruler of all


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Mar 8, 2009)

1. When I survey the wondrous cross
2. Amazing Grace
3. Alas and did my savior bleed?
4. There is a fountain filled with blood
5. Holy, Holy, Holy

My top 5


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 8, 2009)

"Be Thou My Vision" -- That's definitely one my favorites, Rose.


----------



## jwithnell (Mar 8, 2009)

Of the list, Amazing Grace, as it was written and not the truncated modern version. The best of the best? 
"Holy, Holy, Holy" 
"Praise ye the Lord, the Almighty the King of Creation..."
"Oh the deep, deep love of Jesus, vast unmeasured boundless free ..."
"If thou but suffer God to guide thee ..."
"Jesu priceless treasure ..."

I'm not fond of "How great thou art." The words are good, but the tune is sappy sentimentalism.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 8, 2009)

I love "And Can it Be" but "Arise My Soul Arise" is probably my favorite Charles Wesley hymn. It's not found in too many popular hymnals today: 

Arise, my soul, arise; shake off thy guilty fears;
The bleeding sacrifice in my behalf appears:
Before the throne my surety stands,
Before the throne my surety stands,
My name is written on His hands.


He ever lives above, for me to intercede;
His all redeeming love, His precious blood, to plead:
His blood atoned for all our race,
His blood atoned for all our race,
And sprinkles now the throne of grace.


Five bleeding wounds He bears; received on Calvary;
They pour effectual prayers; they strongly plead for me:
“Forgive him, O forgive,” they cry,
“Forgive him, O forgive,” they cry,
“Nor let that ransomed sinner die!”


The Father hears Him pray, His dear anointed One;
He cannot turn away, the presence of His Son;
His Spirit answers to the blood,
His Spirit answers to the blood,
And tells me I am born of God.


My God is reconciled; His pardoning voice I hear;
He owns me for His child; I can no longer fear:
With confidence I now draw nigh,
With confidence I now draw nigh,
And “Father, Abba, Father,” cry.

-----Added 3/8/2009 at 09:10:11 EST-----

Come, ye sinners, poor and needy,
Weak and wounded, sick and sore;
Jesus ready stands to save you,
Full of pity, love and power.

Come, ye thirsty, come, and welcome,
God’s free bounty glorify;
True belief and true repentance,
Every grace that brings you nigh.

Come, ye weary, heavy laden,
Lost and ruined by the fall;
If you tarry till you’re better,
You will never come at all.

View Him prostrate in the garden;
On the ground your Maker lies.
On the bloody tree behold Him;
Sinner, will this not suffice?

Lo! th’incarnate God ascended,
Pleads the merit of His blood:
Venture on Him, venture wholly,
Let no other trust intrude.

Let not conscience make you linger,
Nor of fitness fondly dream;
All the fitness He requireth
Is to feel your need of Him.
-Joseph Hart (1712-1768)

This refrain was a later addition: 

I will arise and go to Jesus,
He will embrace me in His arms;
In the arms of my dear Savior,
O there are ten thousand charms.

-----Added 3/8/2009 at 09:13:21 EST-----

Rock of Ages, cleft for me,
Let me hide myself in Thee;
Let the water and the blood,
From Thy wounded side which flowed,
Be of sin the double cure;
Save from wrath and make me pure.

Not the labor of my hands
Can fulfill Thy law’s demands;
Could my zeal no respite know,
Could my tears forever flow,
All for sin could not atone;
Thou must save, and Thou alone.

Nothing in my hand I bring,
Simply to the cross I cling;
Naked, come to Thee for dress;
Helpless look to Thee for grace;
Foul, I to the fountain fly;
Wash me, Savior, or I die.

While I draw this fleeting breath,
When mine eyes shall close in death,
[_originally_ When my eye-strings break in death]
When I soar to worlds unknown,
See Thee on Thy judgment throne,
Rock of Ages, cleft for me,
Let me hide myself in Thee.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 8, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> I also like "Rock of Ages" -- especially this part: "Nothing in my hands I bring, simply to Thy cross I cling."



There are many, many of the old classic hymns that I love dearly. I'm afraid I'm a bit of a fossil in this regard because I much prefer the old hymns to the new songs. I love _"Rock of Ages"_. I remember hearing a story, and I've not sure it's true, that after a battle in the War Between the States, there lie many wounded on the battlefield. Many remained there and died throughout the night. It is said that both sides say this hymn together as they died.


----------



## Galatians220 (Mar 8, 2009)

Along with all of the others that have been mentioned, this EP'er votes for --

"It Is Well With My Soul:"

1. When peace, like a river, attendeth my way,
When sorrows like sea billows roll;
Whatever my lot, Thou has taught me to say,

It is well, it is well, with my soul. Refrain:

It is well, with my soul,

It is well, it is well, with my soul.
2. Though Satan should buffet, though trials should come,

Let this blest assurance control,
That Christ has regarded my helpless estate,

And hath shed His own blood for my soul.
3. My sin, oh, the bliss of this glorious thought!

My sin, not in part but the whole,
Is nailed to the cross, and I bear it no more,

Praise the Lord, praise the Lord, O my soul!
4. For me, be it Christ, be it Christ hence to live:

If Jordan above me shall roll,
No pang shall be mine, for in death as in life

Thou wilt whisper Thy peace to my soul.
5. But, Lord, ’tis for Thee, for Thy coming we wait,

The sky, not the grave, is our goal;
Oh, trump of the angel! Oh, voice of the Lord!

Blessed hope, blessed rest of my soul!
6. And Lord, haste the day when my faith shall be sight,

The clouds be rolled back as a scroll;
The trump shall resound, and the Lord shall descend,

Even so, it is well with my soul. 
and "The Love of God:"


The love of God is greater far
Than tongue or pen can ever tell;
It goes beyond the highest star,
And reaches to the lowest hell;
The guilty pair, bowed down with care,
God gave His Son to win;
His erring child He reconciled,


And pardoned from his sin.
Refrain:
Oh, love of God, how rich and pure!
How measureless and strong!
It shall forevermore endure—
The saints’ and angels’ song.

When hoary time shall pass away,
And earthly thrones and kingdoms fall,
When men who here refuse to pray,
On rocks and hills and mountains call,
God’s love so sure, shall still endure,
All measureless and strong;
Redeeming grace to Adam’s race—
The saints’ and angels’ song.
Could we with ink the ocean fill,
And were the skies of parchment made,
Were every stalk on earth a quill,
And every man a scribe by trade;
To write the love of God above
Would drain the ocean dry;
Nor could the scroll contain the whole,
Though stretched from sky to sky.
(I like the latter in part because it was the favorite hymn of my brother's father-in-law, a devout Christian who was converted from Judaism. This man and his wife were very kind and dear to my husband and me, although my [Catholic] brother was not of the same opinion.  In fact, when I was a baby Christian, my brother's mother-in-law wrote out Stanza 3 of that hymn for me to carry around in my purse...! I miss them.)

Margaret


----------



## Grace Alone (Mar 8, 2009)

Our pastor told us something about And Can It Be today. He said that it was written not long after Charles Wesley was converted. He had been PREACHING for three years before he was converted!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 8, 2009)

Fountain Filled With Blood


----------



## Jon 316 (Mar 8, 2009)

honor said:


> ok... Not big on hymns but this one... This is my fav....
> 
> Come thou fount
> come, thou fount of every blessing,
> ...



i love that hymn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JBaldwin (Mar 8, 2009)

A Mighty Fortress has always been at the top of my list, though "In Christ Alone" is quickly taking it's place. 

Amazing Grace is one of my favorites. 

"When we've been there ten thousand years" etc. are not John Newton's words. 

I particularly like the last verse of Tomlin's version "But God who called me here below will be forever mine." 

Here are the words to Tomlin's version:

Amazing Grace (My Chains Are Gone)
Amazing grace, how sweet the sound, that saved a wretch like me
I once was lost, but now I'm found, was blind but now I see

'Twas grace that taught my heart to fear, and grace my fears relieved,
How precious did that grace appear, the hour I first believed

Chorus

My chains are gone, I've been set free, 
My God, my Savior has ransomed me.
And like a flood His mercy reigns, 
Unending love, amazing grace

The Lord has promised good to me, His word my hope secures.
He will my shield and portion be, as long as life endures.

Chorus

The earth shall soon dissolve like snow, the sun forbear to shine.
But God who called me here below, will be forever mine,
Will be forever mine. You are forever mine.
Words & Music by John Newton, John P. Rees

-----Added 3/8/2009 at 05:03:51 EST-----



> I greet Thee, who my sure Redeemer art,
> My only trust and Savior of my heart,
> Who pain didst undergo for my poor sake;
> I pray Thee from our hearts all cares to take.
> ...



Heidi, I love this one. I introduced it at church last year, and I don't think even the pastor knew it. I actually learned it first in French and was delighted to find it in my hymnal in English.


----------



## QueenEsther (Mar 8, 2009)

Galatians220 said:


> Along with all of the others that have been mentioned, this EP'er votes for --
> 
> and "The Love of God:"
> 
> ...



I really like this one too. We had everyone sing it at our wedding while we took communion.


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 8, 2009)

Grymir said:


> A Mighty Fortress is the best!
> 
> All of the above are great. Compare these lyrics to the 'modern' song list and you see quite a difference in theology and a higher view of the Lord.



Man, Tim, with your preferences, I suspected your fav would be . . .

Shine Jesus shine
Fill this land with the fathers glory
Blaze, spirit blaze,
Set our hearts on fire
Flow, river flow
Flood the nations with grace and mercy
Send forth your word
Lord and let there be light.

OR "In the Garden" (the ultimate "all skate" song)



I love . . .

How great thou art 
And can it be 
Man of sorrows 
Amazing Grace 
All Hail the Power of Jesus' Name
Doxology
Praise to the Lord the Almighty
When I Survey the Wondrous Cross
O for a Thousand Tongues (all 18 verses, Calvinist interpretation)


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Mar 8, 2009)

There are simply too many good hymns for me to pick just one. Be Thou My Vision, 
Alas and Did My Savior Bleed, And Can It Be, Be Still My Soul, O Sacred Head Now Wounded, Fairest Lord Jesus, Holy Holy Holy, Abide with Me, and quite a few more are among my favorites. 

With regard to some of the more modern songs listed, I like In Christ Alone and Tomlin's rendition of Amazing Grace. My dad absolutely loves Rock of Ages with the modern tune (No. 500 in the Trinity Hymnal).

This thread could be split off into a discussion of best contemporary songs.

-----Added 3/8/2009 at 06:39:25 EST-----

I guess I was a little slow on the draw!


----------



## ServantofGod (Mar 8, 2009)

This nearly forgotten song should be required to be sung at every church:

The Church's One Foundation

The Church’s one foundation
Is Jesus Christ her Lord,
She is His new creation
By water and the Word.
*From heaven He came and sought her
To be His holy bride;
With His own blood He bought her
And for her life He died.*

Elect from every nation,
Yet one o’er all the earth;
Her charter of salvation,
One Lord, one faith, one birth;
One holy Name she blesses,
Partakes one holy food,
*And to one hope she presses,
With every grace endued.*

The Church shall never perish!
Her dear Lord to defend,
To guide, sustain, and cherish,
Is with her to the end:
*Though there be those who hate her,
And false sons in her pale,
Against both foe or traitor
She ever shall prevail.*

*Though with a scornful wonder
Men see her sore oppressed,
By schisms rent asunder,
By heresies distressed:
Yet saints their watch are keeping,
Their cry goes up, “How long?”
And soon the night of weeping
Shall be the morn of song!*

*’Mid toil and tribulation,
And tumult of her war,
She waits the consummation
Of peace forevermore;
Till, with the vision glorious,
Her longing eyes are blest,
And the great Church victorious
Shall be the Church at rest.*

Yet she on earth hath union
With God the Three in One,
And mystic sweet communion
With those whose rest is won,
With all her sons and daughters
Who, by the Master’s hand
Led through the deathly waters,
Repose in Eden land.

*O happy ones and holy!
Lord, give us grace that we
Like them, the meek and lowly,
On high may dwell with Thee:*
There, past the border mountains,
Where in sweet vales the Bride
With Thee by living fountains
Forever shall abide!


----------



## charliejunfan (Mar 8, 2009)

A Mighty Fortress is Our God AKA Reformation Battle Hymn


----------



## Happy2BHome (Mar 8, 2009)

charliejunfan said:


> A Mighty Fortress is Our God AKA Reformation Battle Hymn



I also like Psalm 46C in the Psalm Book for singing, which has the same tune as A Mighty Fortress is Our God.


----------



## LeeJUk (Mar 8, 2009)

1. When I survey the wondrous cross (sung it today, got filled with joy when I turned the hymn book to the number and seen the title  )

2. Be thou my vision

3. And can it be


----------



## Grymir (Mar 8, 2009)

DMcFadden, My church sings "Shine Jesus Shine". It makes me wanna get sick. People are all clapping, singing, in total jubilation. I just stand there and can't believe it. Of course, I've noticed the loss of theology as we sink deeper and deeper into the contemporary worship style. I look around and can't believe what I see. Like a sailor watching as a ship is sinking.


----------



## Don Kistler (Mar 8, 2009)

"Ye Holy Angels Bright" by Richard Baxter.

And Sproul's objection to "And Can It Be?" is that the hymnwriter has God dying. "That Thou, my God, shouldst die for me." God did not die on the cross. God cannot die.
Jesus died in His humanity, but not in His deity.


----------



## JBaldwin (Mar 9, 2009)

Grymir said:


> DMcFadden, My church sings "Shine Jesus Shine". It makes me wanna get sick. People are all clapping, singing, in total jubilation. I just stand there and can't believe it. Of course, I've noticed the loss of theology as we sink deeper and deeper into the contemporary worship style. I look around and can't believe what I see. Like a sailor watching as a ship is sinking.



I have to agree with you to a point, because so much of what is out there is commercialized garbage. On the other hand, I see a growing effort to counteract the movement with something better. While I refuse to turn my back on the great music of the past, I think the only way to preserve what we have is to encourage those who are giving us works with theological depth. 

Face it, open up any hymnal, and you will find at least a handful of poorly written hymns which are mostly sentimental fluff. The songs were the "contemporary" Christian songs of the day in which they were written, but people liked them and sang them. Why? Because the songs touched an emotional chord and made them feel good about their relationship with God. Frankly the only difference I see between those and the contemporary Christian songs of today is the style of music.


----------



## coramdeo (Mar 9, 2009)

*My Lord, I Did Not Choose You*

I too voted for Amazing Grace, but my I really like Josiah Conder's "My Lord, I Did Not Choose You" 

My Lord, I did not choose You,
For that could never be;
My heart would still refuse You,
Had You not chosen me.
You took the sin that stained me,
You cleansed me, made me new;
Of old You have ordained me,
That I should live in You.

Unless Your grace had called me
And taught my op’ning mind,
The world would have enthralled me,
To heav’nly glories blind.
My heart knows none above You;
For Your rich grace I thirst;
I know that if I love You,
You must have loved me first.


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 9, 2009)

JBaldwin said:


> Grymir said:
> 
> 
> > DMcFadden, My church sings "Shine Jesus Shine". It makes me wanna get sick. People are all clapping, singing, in total jubilation. I just stand there and can't believe it. Of course, I've noticed the loss of theology as we sink deeper and deeper into the contemporary worship style. I look around and can't believe what I see. Like a sailor watching as a ship is sinking.
> ...



For example, "In the Garden," the ultimate "all skate" (as in "Let's all skate, all skate in a clockwise direction, couples only this song.")


----------



## JBaldwin (Mar 9, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> JBaldwin said:
> 
> 
> > Grymir said:
> ...


----------



## timmopussycat (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't have a single favourite hymn because I don't know any hymn that covers the full range of Christian truth. To get my favourite hymns you have to ask me "What's your favourite hymn that celebrates x truth?" 

But a couple of my favourites haven't been mentioned yet. 

The full version of Rejoice, The Lord is King

1. Rejoice, the Lord is King!
Your Lord and King adore;
Rejoice, give thanks and sing 
And triumph evermore

(Chorus)
_Lift up your heart, lift up your voice;
Rejoice, Again I say, Rejoice!_

2. Jesus the Saviour reigns, 
The God of truth and love:
When He had purged our stains, 
He took His seat above.

3. His kingdom cannot fail;
He rules o’er earth and heaven;
The keys of death and hell
Are to our Jesus given:

4. He sits at God’s right hand 
Till all His foes submit,
And bow to His command,
And fall beneath His feet:

5. He all His foes shall quell, 
Shall all our sins destroy, 
And every bosom swell
With pure seraphic joy:

6. Rejoice in glorious hope;
Jesus the judge shall come,
And take His servants up 
To their eternal home.

_We soon shall hear the archangel’s voice;
The trump of God shall sound, Rejoice!_

And this one, Tune: Puer Nobis Nascitur

O love, how deep, how broad, how high,
it fills the heart with ecstasy,
that God, the Son of God, should take
our mortal flesh for mortals' sake!

He sent no angel to our race
of higher or of lower place,
but wore the robe of human frame
himself, and to this lost world came.

For us he was baptized, and bore
his holy fast and hungered sore,
for us temptation sharp he knew;
for us the tempter overthrew.

For us he prayed; for us he taught;
for us his daily works he wrought;
by words and signs and actions thus
still seeking not himself, but us.

For us to sinful men betrayed,
scourged, mocked, in purple robe arrayed,
For us he bore the cross and death,
for us at length gave up his breath.

For us he rose from death again;
for us he went on high to reign;
for us he sent his Spirit here,
to guide, to strengthen and to cheer.

To him whose boundless love has won
salvation for us through his Son,
to God the Father, glory be
both now and through eternity.


----------



## TomVols (Mar 9, 2009)

There is a Fountain

There is a fountain filled with blood drawn from Emmanuel’s veins;
And sinners plunged beneath that flood lose all their guilty stains.
Lose all their guilty stains, lose all their guilty stains;
And sinners plunged beneath that flood lose all their guilty stains.

The dying thief rejoiced to see that fountain in his day;
And there have I, though vile as he, washed all my sins away.
Washed all my sins away, washed all my sins away;
And there have I, though vile as he, washed all my sins away.

Dear dying Lamb, Thy precious blood shall never lose its power
Till all the ransomed church of God be saved, to sin no more.
Be saved, to sin no more, be saved, to sin no more;
Till all the ransomed church of God be saved, to sin no more.

E’er since, by faith, I saw the stream Thy flowing wounds supply,
Redeeming love has been my theme, and shall be till I die.
And shall be till I die, and shall be till I die;
Redeeming love has been my theme, and shall be till I die.

-----Added 3/9/2009 at 10:50:55 EST-----

"Worthy of Worship", though not a classic, is a favorite.

And being an attender of SBTS, I have to mention "Soldiers of Christ in Truth Arrayed", written by Basil Manly, Jr. for the 1st SBTS graduation. It is sung at every graduation and every semester's convocation. 

Soldiers of Christ, in truth arrayed,
A world in ruins needs your aid:
A world by sin destroyed and dead;
A world for which the Savior bled.

His Gospel to the lost proclaim,
Good news for all in Jesus’ Name;
Let light upon the darkness break
That sinners from their death may wake.

Morning and evening sow the seed,
God’s grace the effort shall succeed.
Seedtimes of tears have oft been found
With sheaves of joy and plenty crowned.

We meet to part, but part to meet
When earthly labors are complete,
To join in yet more blest employ,
In an eternal world of joy.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 9, 2009)

LeeJUk said:


> 1. When I survey the wondrous cross (sung it today, got filled with joy when I turned the hymn book to the number and seen the title



Ah, yes! I've requested that hymn be sung at my funeral.


----------



## moral necessity (Mar 9, 2009)

I voted for Amazing Grace, b/c I have experienced, as I'm sure many of you have, of the wonderful grace of God. John Newton, to me, is the best at finding the middle ground between what is commanded, and what is realistic and normal, within the common Christian walk. I would want no one else preaching to me more then I would one who has been there as I have, and so John Newton is one of my all time favorites! And so, this hymn truly expresses exactly what I feel is most important to me, out of those listed! When all is said and done, Amazing Grace is what I need....all of the time!


----------



## Denton Elliott (Mar 9, 2009)

Honor said:


> Ok... not big on hymns but this one... this is my fav....
> 
> Come Thou Fount
> 3.	O to grace how great a debtor
> ...







We sang this at T4G '08 and it was awesome...5000 voices. Can you imagine the choirs in heaven!?!?

-----Added 3/9/2009 at 11:58:56 EST-----



Grymir said:


> DMcFadden, My church sings "Shine Jesus Shine". It makes me wanna get sick. People are all clapping, singing, in total jubilation. I just stand there and can't believe it. Of course, I've noticed the loss of theology as we sink deeper and deeper into the contemporary worship style. I look around and can't believe what I see. Like a sailor watching as a ship is sinking.



Dude your not the captain are you!?


----------



## moral necessity (Mar 10, 2009)

Since no one else has addressed this yet,........, I think it imperative to mention that Robert Robertson composed this hymn, and........as the story goes.......he was on a train years later, having fallen away from the faith, and was brought back at this moment by some lady who sat beside him on the train, who was sharing this very line of his hymn to him as she sat next to him. And, she was so impressed by the words of the third stanza that said, "Prone to wander Lord I feel it, prone to leave the God I love...", and so it stuck a chord within him as well, that he repented at his very own words that he had written long ago!!! How awesome! And, how wondrously does our Father work, both towards the renewal of his children and towards the glory of his grace!


----------



## Grymir (Mar 10, 2009)

Denton Elliott said:


> Dude your not the captain are you!?



Nope, just a Sunday School Teacher!


----------

